# Do you charge for your samples?



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Okay, so I've been making bling shirts for a year now. In the beginning I was making samples all over the place trying to get my foot in the door. Now I'm CRAZY busy with orders and every time I think I'm catching up, I get hit with another fat order. I'm THRILLED to be in my situation, but I need to change up the way I do business so I'm not spinning my wheels.

When I didn't have much business, I had plenty of time to make free samples. I stopped doing that and just started emailing customers with a mock up of their design to get their approval before cutting a template. I only use Sticky Flock so I don't want to waste material on a maybe. I recently had the principal of a local school contact me to design some bling shirts for his women teachers and staff members. I whipped up a design and emailed it to him. He said he liked it and wanted me to make a shirt with it for him to show the teachers to see if any of them liked it and wanted one. I'm sure they will, but if they don't I hate to have wasted time and money making a shirt that doesn't generate any orders when I have plenty of paying customers waiting on their shirts.

So what would you do? Would you make the sample? Or just tell him to show the image to his staff? I've had other schools forward my email with the proof to their staff to get orders before I have to cut a template. But this guy wants actual sample shirts. And he actually wants a few different designs to give them choices.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

I know what you mean, with the Thermoflex vinyl people are so weary cause its being vinyl. So what I have been doing is getting those mini tee's (10 pack of black and white) do a sample logo on the front and my email address on the back. So make a little logo and website on the back. Then something small on the front that way they can pass it around.

Its sounds like he wants some free shirts, so grab a regular shirt make sure you label it with your information in vinyl. Then bring the prints out in color.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Not as easy with rhinestones. I'd have to design another whole template to make a smaller one which would double my workload. Even if I used smaller stones, it wouldn't have the same effect as the bigger ones and usually going down to a smaller stone would only decrease the design by a couple of inches at most.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

true.. maybe just come up with one small one so they feel the stones and see how well it holds up. 
don't do his custom designs do your own, but for samples I would charge.

I usually charge full retail for samples.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

samples get a $200 non refundable charge that can be applied to an order if they convert.


----------



## ranchgurl (Sep 7, 2011)

This is just a suggestion from someone who is getting into the T-shirt business, but I have been in retail and online for 10 years. I would send them an email picture and call it good. Most people are purchasing items, just on the jpeg pix on the internet and a good percentage of them are happy with the product. If this is going to cost you time and labor, and they don't place the order, that will not be fun...for you. Most likely they are talking to at least one other person and comparing prices and designs. Send pictures not samples. Ranchgurl.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I guess I should add that he has already seen my work. Last year he was a learning director at a high school. Another LD at that high school went to school with me since 7th grade (well over 20 years ago) and asked me to make a shirt for his secretary for Christmas. The rest of the LD's, vice principal, and principal heard about what he was doing and they all had me make their secretaries the same shirt. Both of those LD's got promotions to be principals of their own schools this year. My friend offered to buy a shirt as a gift for the office manager to show off my stuff. This other guy asked for my number and asked me to make samples.

So I think he just doesn't understand how it works, but I also feel sort of bad because he asked me a month ago. I've just been swamped catching up on big orders from other schools and businesses.

I think I'm just annoyed that he wants actual samples and wasn't satisfied with the digital mock up I sent him. I think he just wants to makes sure that as a new boss, he's giving choices to his staff and that they can see and touch the shirts. I don't think he realizes how it puts me out to make samples and I just don't want to have that conversation with him. As a business owner, I know I just need to bite the bullet and let him know how it is.


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

Stephanie, if he has seen your work, and he has because he called you based on past work, tell him you have to charge him for the mock up. I am not there yet, but hope to be one of these days.


----------



## Rusty44 (Apr 28, 2008)

Some people just need to touch and feel an item before they commit. I would definitely charge for a sample and don't feel bad that you did. It's business. You've invested a lot of time and money to get where you are at today. You don't get Sticky Flock, rhinestones, cutters and apparel for free. Obviously you've done a great job for them in the past, and that is why they are coming back to you. Good luck to you.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I think charging him is probably a good idea. Explain to him that rhinestones are different and costs involved in making him a sample. He may be expecting to be charged.


----------



## lilsuz (Oct 16, 2007)

Stephanie,

I guess the decision to charge or not to charge depends on who your Customer is. Sounds like you have done really well and samples have helped increase your business to the point where you are now busy and successful. So, maybe just have a couple options for your Customers.

My Customers are able to walk into a small area near the entrance of my shop where I have a seating area, a few tables, computers to show them designs and proofs, a color printer to give them a print out of an image, a tee shirt, a quote, whatever. I have about 4 racks with "one of" garments so they can touch and feel a garment, and a little dressing room. This I consider my "showroom" and I've got sample sew outs and screenprints of many of the logos for local businesses I've done work for. If someone wants to take something with them, I just ask them to bring it back with their order. So, it is kinda like checking out a library book. Until they return with my showroom sample, I just ask them to leave their first born child, pet, car, something of value. Haha (not really).

If they ask for specific sizes, colors, or want to see their design for the first time on one of the garments, then we start talking about what the price is for artwork to do the entire job and the sample garments.

If it is a return Customer who usually places nice orders with me, then I'm willing to do some free sample work for them because I know it is worth the time and the effort to produce these for them.

So, it always takes some thought on what to do for whom. Afterall, our Customers are always different and what we do is Customize. For me, I have no hard rules. I try to keep the whole thing a fun experience for my Customer and for me too.

I think people are usually willing to pay when they take something away. Best wishes, you'll work it all out!


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I personally would charge a small deposit fee (like maybe $10) for each different sample shirt you make for him and tell him that the deposit can be applied to the final design(s) that they choose. For the designs that don't get used those fees are nonrefundable. Explain that you have to do this because of all the time and labor involved in making these types of designs. 

I bet if he has to pay a sample fee for say 3 different designs and knows that only the designs that they choose will have the deposit fee applied it may make him rethink showing the mock images first to get feedback from his staff as to what design they would most want and then narrow down their choices before he pays for the samples. 

Remember if you do it free for him and sometime in the future one of those staff members asks you to do designs samples for something that they want you'll be put in the same spot that you are now. 

It's best to set everything straight now before you give away free samples to everyone that has an idea for a design.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I too have an area in my shop where customers can look at the many designs I have as well as a large sample of shirts to choose from. I don't have a dressing room though. _(All of the shirts I have in this area are sample shirts, and I really wouldn't want different customers trying on the same shirts. If they put on a shirt, they buying that shirt.)_ If they want a sample, they will have to pay for it. Some of my clients that have been very loyal to me I will not charge for the sample and will make one quick fast and in a hurry, because I no an order will follow. The lookie loo's however, not budging, a fee is involved if you want an actual sample. My look book is very detailed and are the actual stoned designs on backer material stored in a very large 3 ring binder. I think I have 7 books now. I also have shirts on a rack that have actual designs on them that they can look at. I have not been asked in a long while for an actual sample, but if I ever am again, they will have to pay for it.

Again, if it is a customer that has been with me for awhile and I know an order will follow, I will do it without a second thought.


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

I also do embroidery and have gone to the trouble to digitize and sew out a sample (not on a shirt) to solicit work from local businesses. That's a lot less expensive than giving an actual shirt. 

Of course, if it's just a sample, you could give them either a very, very (say XS size) small or very big (XXXL) shirt that doubtful any would wear so they could try out the fabric and the design. That would send a clear message that you don't give out free shirts to wear. 

Then, of course, you could simply have a heart-to-heart talk with the customer and explain that shirts and supplies cost you money, that your time to do the design and cut the template costs you money. If he would like to purchase one shirt at retail, you would be more than happy to supply the design on that one shirt for future business and would deduct the cost of the one shirt should an order of (however many you think...12, 24, etc) be placed.


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

Like Binki said, give them a minimum non-refundable amount and tell them if they decide to move forward with the order, you will apply the deposit towards the purchase. I'd definitely make the deposit worth your time and/or supplies...$30..$40..$50, whatever you feel is comfortable for both of you.


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

Some customer will require to the samples to see the actual effect. This is normal as it will look a little different between the artwork and the actual samples. We will charge the samples fees 1.5 times the unit cost and the shipping cost. If they are willing to pay for the sample cost and shipping cost, that means they are the ones who do want to do business with you!


----------



## msracefan (Nov 24, 2010)

Stephanie...I agree with BlingItOn...charge a small non-refundable fee (like $20) for each sample and explain that it can be applied to the order when the time comes. Time is money!


----------



## hoptoad (Sep 21, 2011)

i seem to be the odd man out i am not aware of the cost of stones

but in my opinion i would base it on the customer the size of the order and the potential for repeat business

if your confident in your work schools and non profit orgs spend a lot of money i would eat the sample cost because when im trying something new if i cant get a demonstration or a reasonable sample i automatically question the quality

send samples of overruns just to show your quality if nothing else


----------



## BE Imprinted (May 26, 2011)

I would charge him, especially if he has seen you work in the past. Yo ushould do a 50 dollar charge that can be applied to the order once the order is finalized. This will get him serious or not.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I can tell you from experience that getting a sample into the school will get you orders.i still am gettting orders from samples i sent out a long time ago.Id suggest giving it to a teacher,when they wear it the orders follow.part of business is marketing,you need to get the word out on your business one way or another and the cost of a sample isnt that much to pay,usually the profit from just one order will cover the cost.I dont think id do the three different designs like he wants,one is enough to get the feel for it.keep it simple.ask him to put it in the bookstore,then he wont be wasting all his time taking orders.good luck


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

Everyone has very valid points here. I would do what you feel comfortable with. How would I approach this?
Scenario 1:
I would offer to leave at the school some T-shirt samples that you have already done to be picked up a week later. Give them a variety so they can not only see your quality but also different T-shirt colors and sizes. That way, staff can try on the loose fit one or the fitted shirt etc. Send with the shirts, a high quality contact sheet with alternative designs for them to choose from.
Scenario 2:
Tell your customer that your policy is to charge for samples. Then, according to the size of the order the cost can absorbed. Ex: If less than 10 T-shirts a discount of half the price of the samples will be given. If more than 10 the samples are free. This will give him an incentive to order more! Otherwise, he may keep on coming back to you asking for another sample as he thinks up other alternatives suggested by his staff.
Whenever we want samples from our suppliers aren't we expected to purchase them?? Same thing goes here. Remember, you are in business to make a profit. Giving away free samples eats into your profit margin.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

This was my thinking and why I answered the question the way that I did...I have a shop that customers can walk into, Lets say I get 20 new walk in customers a week and each one wants a sample. Would you just create a rhinestone sample for everyone that walks in and ask? I am not talking about current customers I am talking about new customers. If you get online customers that call/email you asking for actual samples, do you just make it up then mail it out to them because they asked? Over time, that can get pretty costly, especially if you have never done business with them before. If I wanted to get my product into a place that I think will generate business then sure I would leave samples. My 9 year old niece is a cheerleader and I sent her to practice with an awesome cheerleading design and I got the job to make their uniforms and that job earned me the job for the ladies softball team. I also sent her to school with a custom backpack that got me the contract with her Middle school. I offered my printing services for the teacher of the year award for a local school that got me the contract for the golf and tennis teams. That was my marketing plan and it was very effective, but just giving everyone that asks a sample shirt.......nahhhhh I just can't do that, I have too many walkin's to just be giving out sample shirts all willy-nilly. I had two people this morning walk in wanting samples. I have 7 look books with actual designs in them, I have a rack of shirts with different designs on them, but they wanted to see their design on a shirt. The computer generated mockup was not good enough for them so when I told them it would be a fee to do an actual sample shirt, they started to hem and haw and slid right on out the shop once another customer walked in. Now for everyone that says they will provide samples without charging the potential customer would you have made a shirt for them simply because they asked? If so then I need 75 samples right now all with the same design sizes M to XL.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Stephanie you have to charge him something. It's not like he doesn't know your work, AND he wants more than one sample. Because the "potential" for more orders is there, I would at least charge him for the cost of the materials, no mark up included, for every sample AFTER the first one. I would let him pick the one he liked, or thought would go over best, and say that was his "free" sample. Any other samples would have to cost. If it's easier, then just do a flat fee for each additional sample after the 1st one. I think one sample and the mock ups should be sufficient, especially if you can do a sample that would encompass all of the colors that might be used in each design.


----------



## PaulShively (Jun 27, 2011)

I'll get that a lot, I just do basic screen printing, but have found too often the sample is more than enough for them? Occasionally there is a bit of deception there. Lately I'll just e-mail them a design and let them know that should they want a sample I'll charge them $25.00 for it non-refundable, plus the set-up fees which I generally incorporate into my bid beforehand which they can apply toward an order placed within 30 days.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

As you are now changing your business model tell him, charge if you need to or add advertising to the garmet so it will become a "sample" to pass around for show and tell. Sounds like you will get some orders. As I am learning more (alot from you) one "last sample" could be what you might need to do for this particular client. As for me who is taking babysteps, I will be making xs samples with advertising in vinyl, and using the mini shirts. Wish to have your troubles...someday


----------



## RCouture (Jul 21, 2011)

Rusty44 said:


> Some people just need to touch and feel an item before they commit. I would definitely charge for a sample and don't feel bad that you did. It's business. You've invested a lot of time and money to get where you are at today. You don't get Sticky Flock, rhinestones, cutters and apparel for free. Obviously you've done a great job for them in the past, and that is why they are coming back to you. Good luck to you.


Rusty44 is right. It is a business and you don't get your supplies for free. Nicely put!


----------



## Imacubsfan2 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi there. First congrats on all the great business coming your way. I would ask if he is wanting samples of different style shirts, so the staff can a pick those, or a sample of the finished product. I would do this in an email, and attach pricing. For sample shirts blank.. X.xx for sample shirt 1- xx.xx and price it as you would a one piece order... Tell him, when more are ordered, if there is a difference in price due to quantity, it will be reflected on the next invoice. That way, all your supplies for that sample are paid for. 

I think sometimes the communication part of our business is the
hardest. Both parties assume they know what the other is expecting. 

Good luck, and I hope it works out.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Hope! First of all, I'm a Cubs fan, too! LOL

You guys are SO awesome!!! I so appreciate all of the amazing feedback and different points of view on this!

I thought I'd pop back in and let you know what I decided to do.

I ended up just keeping one design as a digital rendering and used the free rhinestone font we gave away for another design. It took me all of 2 minutes to design it so I wasn't upset about spending any time on it. I cut the template and made one sample on a crew neck tee shirt. Then I put a blank v neck and blank thermal with it and gave it to him as samples so he could show his staff a little bit of sizing.

I'll come back and let you guys know what he decides to order!


----------

